
Google admits trouble selling expensive Pixels - Yuval_Halevi
https://www.theverge.com/2019/4/29/18523162/google-pixel-3a-sales-lead-up-announcement-smartphone-competition
======
WheelsAtLarge
Expensive phones are really a status symbol in the same way that clothing
labels are a status symbol. The fix for Google is to design the phone so that
people can tell it's an expensive phone vs a $200 phone.

Google has too many engineers in the marketing department. Engineers want to
make a phone other engineers will love. The problem is that there are not
enough engineer types that will buy a $1000+ phone. Make it a status symbol
and watch the sales grow.

